# Residence Club Slovakia



## beejaybeeohio (May 2, 2016)

There is an opportunity for an exchange into a well-rated resort in Slovakia.  Has any Tugger spent a week in Slovakia?  If so, what were the highlights?

I posted this on the travel forum as well.  Thanks!


----------

